# My collection of tanks



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

started off with just a plain 29g with some sand, plants and a few ordinary community fish

added some driftwood and changed some fish around / had some eaten...

afterwords started up a 29gal tank for guppies for feeders and cories and kuhlie loaches just because my girlfriend thinks they're cute (sorry no pics)

set up my 10 gallon and split it in two so i can have my fry and doubletail in the same tank

also set up a 30gallon tank for bichirs, africans, convicts, and a few zebra danios (slowly being eliminated by the bichirs)

once the bichirs get big enough they will be transfered to a 90gallon that i plan to purchase in the next year or so depending on how quickly they grow

i currently have:
an unknown number of guppies, swords, mollies, platties 
5 angels
4 armored bichirs
4 electric yellow cichlids 
2 convicts
4 zebras (down from 11)
approx 10 kuhlie loaches
approx 20 cories
1 neon
1 common pleco
2 algae eater thingers (dont know how to spell it)
2 bettas (1 male 1 female)
2 goldfish (soon to go in the fricken pond)
lots of shrimp (the boring clear ones and some red ones that are also clear)
1 glass fish


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

nice tanks, i like the bichir's


----------

